# Briggs 16 HP V Twin



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Engine has a broken rod. I assume I have to remove the cylinder head and also the front cover to get to it. Can you replace the rod and piston without removing the crankshaft? 
Also, the belt drive pulley seems to be a clutch or something that would be difficult to remove. It likely has to be removed to get to remove the front cover to get inside the crankcase. Any help here would be helpful.
I am repairing this for a friend's riding mower and have no experience with this engine. I would appreciate a short method of how to attack this along with any tips on things to do or not to do!


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Repair Manual Briggs 16 hp V Twin*

Is there a site where I can download a repair manual for this engine?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Engine will have to be removed from tractor to facilitate connecting rod replacement. Any drive pulley's or electric clutches will have to be removed from crankshaft. You do not need to remove the crankshaft to replace the connecting rod, but you might want to if the crank pin journal needs any work. You will need to remove the cylinder head in order to remove the piston and rod. 

Inspect the inside of the crankcase carefully as well as the cam shaft for any wear or damage that may have been caused when the rod failed. Sometimes when an engine blows a connecting rod, there is damage that you cannot see until you tear it down.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I am going to try to get inside today and will let you know what I find. I need to take another look at the pulley which is some sort of clutch arrangement that might be difficult to remove. I sure wish there was an online repair manual I could download free to guide me. 
I wonder what made the rod fail and what damage it caused. I will get back here when I find out more. Thanks, this site is a great help to get tips from professionals like you.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*What I Found*

I got the head off and found the right rod broken. I could not see any other damage but I suspect it was run without oil and likely the other rod is shot also and the crank is scored.
I could not get the electric clutch pulley off. I has a 14 mm bolt to the crank but I do not know if it is left or right hand threads. There is a triangle mark on the bolt head but that does not tell me anything. Need help here!
With the rods and crank damage I wonder if it is worth fixing? I would need a good source for discount parts at least. Any ideas here?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If this is a flat head V-twin,here is a link to the service manual.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/02_271172TwinCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> If this is a flat head V-twin,here is a link to the service manual.
> 
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/02_271172TwinCylinderLHead.pdf


I don't believe Briggs ever made any Flat Head V-Twins only Opposed. All V-Twins should be OHV.

The bolt holding on the clutch will have right hand threads and will come off counter clockwise, I would think the bolt head should be 5/8 inch. Many times the crankshaft will only have some metal transfer on it and can be cleaned and reused. You do need to check the top journal as when run low on oil there can be damage in this area, so I would recommend pulling the crankshaft out.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, this is the right repair manual. I am still trying to figure out whether to rebuild it or not due to the cost. 
Also I cannot figure out whether the bolt that holds the electric clutch is a left or right thread. I cannot move it either way with normal torque applied. I am afraid to over torque it. There is a small triangle on the bolt head that I suspect is a marking to designate the direction to loosen it. If so, it would be a left hand thread. It is a 14mm bolt head size.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> I don't believe Briggs ever made any Flat Head V-Twins only Opposed. All V-Twins should be OHV.


30yearTech,you are correct Sir.(As usual).I guessed that the OP had an opposed twin since he never asked for info on how to remove the rocker arms or the heads.I posted the correct manual for his engine but never corrected his engine description of a v-twin.Sorry.:drunk:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ccrider966 said:


> There is a small triangle on the bolt head that I suspect is a marking to designate the direction to loosen it. If so, it would be a left hand thread. It is a 14mm bolt head size.


Due to the direction engines rotate, the retaining bolt should be a standard right hand thread. I have never seen one of these engines with a left hand threaded bolt, for that matter I have not run across any with metric threads.

From a little research that I did, I found that the triangle mark is a manufacturers marking and does not indicate left or right hand threads.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are a blessing to me! I will try to remove the crank pulley bolt with air impact wrench today. The bolt seems to fit either a 14mm or 9/16 wrench. I need to get the front cover off to see how much damage is inside. I am thinking now that I might be able to get the crank ground and order .020 undersized rods. I saw in the manual somewhere that such were available. I will also look at the possibility of cleaning the crank rod journals alone. 
I will report more when I get the clutch off. I am learning a lot from this experience and from your knowledge.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Got the Crank Out!*

You were right, the bolt was right hand and I got the crank out now. The bad rod journal has mostly aluminum deposited on it as you thought. I could just sand it off but would be better to use something to dissolve the aluminum like some caustic solution. Otherwise I would have to grind the crank and get undersized rods if I can find them. I will get with my neighbor who owns it and let him decide. 
You call it an opposed but I still think it is a V type engine. It is a model 303447 and looks like the diagram shown from the link you provided above.
The biggest problem for me will be to get the sheet metal shrouds all back on, they are a bear! 
Sure wish I could find an inexpensive source for the rod, rings, gaskets, etc.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Muriatic acid can be used to dissolve aluminum from the crankshaft journals. If you do this, be sure to do it outdoors where there is plenty of ventilation and wear protective gloves and goggles. Make sure there is no damage to the upper and lower crankshaft bearings in the engine block or all your work could be a waste. 

PM me with the engine numbers and a parts list, and I will see what I can find for you parts wise.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Model Number*

This is a V twin with the crank horizontal with a ball brg on one end and a sleeve brg on the other. They both look good to me.
Engine Model 303447, Type 1147-A1, Code 95032711. 
The expensive items are the Rod, Rings, and Gaskets. I wonder if there is a good source for these items that is reliable. 
I gave the crank to the owner and told him to get a second opinion and let me know if he wants to try to rebuild it. As I see it, he could spend $300 on parts and not know if other things like the carb and mag and hydrostat are good! I have not seen the 16hp riding mower and he only said it was given to him so the condition is unknown!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The model number you listed is a V-Twin. Looks like a Vanguard engine, so the manual that was posted is not the correct one for this engine. I believe it should be # 272144 Vanguard V-Twin OHV manual


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Well -----That's an interesting development.Here is a link to the V-twin Vanguard manual,in case that is what you have.


http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...anuals/08_275429VanguardTwinCylinderOHVLC.pdf


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

How can I get that manual to download? Is there a link or can I use the one listed above with some modification? The one above did look like mine though!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The above link works for me,no modification required.This is the manual for the OHV V-twin Vanguard motor.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> The above link works for me,no modification required.This is the manual for the OHV V-twin Vanguard motor.


The link worked for me as well, but the manual that came up was for a liquid cooled engine, not the air cooled model. There will be some differences particularly torque specs. The service manual for the flat head opposed twin is a completely different engine, the liquid cooled is closer to your actual engine, but there are differences.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh Boy,Oh Boy,Oh Boy------I'm so confused.:freak:Here is another link to the Vanguard twin.Thank you 30yearTech,with your help,I'm sure we will get the correct info into the OP's hands.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/03_272144VanguardTwinCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Repair Manual*

Yes, mine is a V Twin 16hp Vanguard Engine. How can I get a download of that manual like the one in the link above which I now have and it is an Opposed Briggs Engine. I wish I knew how the link above for that engine was obtained so I could maybe use the same method to get the V Twin version. 
Everywhere I have looked on the net either did not show how to get one or wanted to sell one. I am surprised Briggs does not put something on line for their engines.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ccrider966 said:


> Yes, mine is a V Twin 16hp Vanguard Engine. How can I get a download of that manual like the one in the link above which I now have and it is an Opposed Briggs Engine. I wish I knew how the link above for that engine was obtained so I could maybe use the same method to get the V Twin version.
> Everywhere I have looked on the net either did not show how to get one or wanted to sell one. I am surprised Briggs does not put something on line for their engines.


That link in the above post *IS* for the correct engine. I clicked on it to make sure.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish I knew how the link above for that engine was obtained so I could maybe use the same method to get the V Twin version.[/QUOTE said:


> Here is the LINK to all the Briggs manuals I have found.Now You can choose the correct manual for the engine you have.Hope this helps.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Repair Manual*

You guys are terrific, I got it now for the Vanguard V Twin, thanks so much. 
I think I will start another thread when I start putting the engine back together again if the owner wants it done. This thread is getting too long. I hope others reading this thread will benefit from it, I think they will. 
Sites like this are a boon for amateurs like me to get solid information from experienced pros like you guys. That is what makes the internet so great!


----------

